# Habanero Poppers



## flattop (Oct 3, 2007)

Habanero Poppers 
12 oz. cream cheese, softened 
1/2 lb. Queso JalapeÃ±o or shredded Cheddar cheese 
1 Tbsp bacon bits 
12 Habanero peppers, seeded and halved 
1 cup. milk 
1 cup. flour 
1 cup. dry bread crumbs 
2 qts. Lard or oil for frying 



In a med. bowl, mix the cream cheese, Queso JalapeÃ±o and bacon bits. 
Spoon this mixture into the Habanero pepper halves. 
Put the milk and flour into two separate small bowls. 
Dip the stuffed Habanero peppers first into the milk then into the flour, 
making sure they are well coated with each. 
Allow the coated Habaneros to dry for about 10 mins. 
Dip the Habaneros in milk again and roll them through the breadcrumbs. 
Allow them to dry, then repeat to ensure the entire surface of the Habanero 
is coated. 
In a med. skillet, heat the oil to 365 F. 
Deep fry the coated Habaneros 2-3 mins. each, until golden brown. 
Remove and let drain on a paper towel.


Now the only changes I did were:

I cut slit's in the peppers and cleaned out the seeds and stuffed the mixture into the peppers.

I used Havarti herb and spice cheese instead of the chedder.

and I used 6 pieces of cooked bacon and crumbled it up....reason being is I don't think bacon bits taste even close to bacon.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great.   

Made Habanero ABTs for the wife once (too hot for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).  She like them, but she can't eat enough to make it worth the effort.  Her latest thing is habanero stuffed olives, she says they are great, but again, for me...........I'll pass


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics. I've still got a few habs left in the garden. I usually dry them to make my own chipotle spice, but I think I'll try these this weekend.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 28, 2007)

wow ! i love hot food but i'll stick to the jalapinos .i have to taste my heat but not burn through it.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 28, 2007)

love the idea for the dipping sauce to say HOT!


----------



## dingle (Nov 28, 2007)

ABTS almost too hot for me. Couldn't hack the habaneros!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Flattop, that is my kind of side dish. I usually have something along thoses lines with a sandwich, or better yet with chicken. Keep up the hot stuff!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 28, 2007)

They look great Flatop but I think I'll use jalepinos!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't mind a little heat but that's insane..............


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 29, 2007)

Made my mouth burn reading. OUCH HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big game cook (Aug 29, 2008)

sweet. ill have to give that a whirl. i love hot hot hot. i eat hab pickeled.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 29, 2008)

Eat a basket of those outside in Tx. when it's 110 or so.. that calls for a whole kegerator of COLD Shiner! All ya need is a good ol' bowl of 3Xtra Hot Texas Chili to sop 'em up in!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 29, 2008)

Going in they sound fun!
coming out.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but I like how you think, This would be a great he-man treat for my buddies a work who claim nothing is too hot.


----------



## flash (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice, but no thanks


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 29, 2008)

Perfect dish for the fantasy football draft. Are ya man enough? Well..... are ya nancy?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2008)

flattop..........in your pic, what, unripe habs, with ripe ones? or two diff types?


----------



## morkdach (Aug 30, 2008)

i like the jap stuffed olives but have not seen hab. stuffed


----------



## big game cook (Aug 30, 2008)

the green ones i believe are jalapenos. 

i actually buy my own unstuffed olives from time to time and stuff with pickeled habenaro slivers.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

but its the same size/looking as the ripe hab, cept its green........if its a jap, its the fattest jap i ever seen.......unless its the creme cheese bulking it up


----------



## big game cook (Aug 30, 2008)

from the bottom pic where there breaded the top 4 look longer. im just guessing. thats what they looked like to me. green hab are ususlly not as dark green.








i think the filling is fattening them. because the hab look round and usually have dimples around them like the pic.


----------



## flattop (Oct 3, 2007)

Habanero Poppers 
12 oz. cream cheese, softened 
1/2 lb. Queso JalapeÃ±o or shredded Cheddar cheese 
1 Tbsp bacon bits 
12 Habanero peppers, seeded and halved 
1 cup. milk 
1 cup. flour 
1 cup. dry bread crumbs 
2 qts. Lard or oil for frying 



In a med. bowl, mix the cream cheese, Queso JalapeÃ±o and bacon bits. 
Spoon this mixture into the Habanero pepper halves. 
Put the milk and flour into two separate small bowls. 
Dip the stuffed Habanero peppers first into the milk then into the flour, 
making sure they are well coated with each. 
Allow the coated Habaneros to dry for about 10 mins. 
Dip the Habaneros in milk again and roll them through the breadcrumbs. 
Allow them to dry, then repeat to ensure the entire surface of the Habanero 
is coated. 
In a med. skillet, heat the oil to 365 F. 
Deep fry the coated Habaneros 2-3 mins. each, until golden brown. 
Remove and let drain on a paper towel.


Now the only changes I did were:

I cut slit's in the peppers and cleaned out the seeds and stuffed the mixture into the peppers.

I used Havarti herb and spice cheese instead of the chedder.

and I used 6 pieces of cooked bacon and crumbled it up....reason being is I don't think bacon bits taste even close to bacon.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great.   

Made Habanero ABTs for the wife once (too hot for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).  She like them, but she can't eat enough to make it worth the effort.  Her latest thing is habanero stuffed olives, she says they are great, but again, for me...........I'll pass


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics. I've still got a few habs left in the garden. I usually dry them to make my own chipotle spice, but I think I'll try these this weekend.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 28, 2007)

wow ! i love hot food but i'll stick to the jalapinos .i have to taste my heat but not burn through it.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 28, 2007)

love the idea for the dipping sauce to say HOT!


----------



## dingle (Nov 28, 2007)

ABTS almost too hot for me. Couldn't hack the habaneros!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Flattop, that is my kind of side dish. I usually have something along thoses lines with a sandwich, or better yet with chicken. Keep up the hot stuff!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 28, 2007)

They look great Flatop but I think I'll use jalepinos!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't mind a little heat but that's insane..............


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 29, 2007)

Made my mouth burn reading. OUCH HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big game cook (Aug 29, 2008)

sweet. ill have to give that a whirl. i love hot hot hot. i eat hab pickeled.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 29, 2008)

Eat a basket of those outside in Tx. when it's 110 or so.. that calls for a whole kegerator of COLD Shiner! All ya need is a good ol' bowl of 3Xtra Hot Texas Chili to sop 'em up in!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 29, 2008)

Going in they sound fun!
coming out.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but I like how you think, This would be a great he-man treat for my buddies a work who claim nothing is too hot.


----------



## flash (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice, but no thanks


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 29, 2008)

Perfect dish for the fantasy football draft. Are ya man enough? Well..... are ya nancy?


----------



## walking dude (Aug 29, 2008)

flattop..........in your pic, what, unripe habs, with ripe ones? or two diff types?


----------



## morkdach (Aug 30, 2008)

i like the jap stuffed olives but have not seen hab. stuffed


----------



## big game cook (Aug 30, 2008)

the green ones i believe are jalapenos. 

i actually buy my own unstuffed olives from time to time and stuff with pickeled habenaro slivers.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

but its the same size/looking as the ripe hab, cept its green........if its a jap, its the fattest jap i ever seen.......unless its the creme cheese bulking it up


----------



## big game cook (Aug 30, 2008)

from the bottom pic where there breaded the top 4 look longer. im just guessing. thats what they looked like to me. green hab are ususlly not as dark green.








i think the filling is fattening them. because the hab look round and usually have dimples around them like the pic.


----------

